# Some general Vizsla advice please!!



## Claire

I'm looking to get a new dog in September/October, and a Vizsla is one of my shortlisted dog breeds. I'm really drawn to the breed for a number of reasons, and I've done a lot of research on their behaviour and high energy level - I would just love some opinions from people with actual Vizsla owning experience!
My main concern is the usual question of: how much exercise would be enough??
The kind of routine I believe I would be supplying for my dog is, a 30 mins approx morning walk on the lead/leash, a lot of playing and training throughout the day and a longer walk (1.5 hour to 2) in the evening, OFF lead/leash. This would either be in one of the many big dog parks around here, or up in the woods nearby. Would this generally be enough to keep a Vizsla happy?? I've read some opinions about Vizslas requiring at least 2 hours running off leash a day - anything less and they will go nuts. How much truth is there in this?
I'd also be interested in trying some agility and some tracking just as a hobby, and I'd be spending a lot of time doing training - tricks, obedience, that kind of thing. Do you think this is an appropriate lifestyle for a Vizsla, or should I consider a less high-drive dog? I don't hunt, and I've read some opinions online that Vizslas really do best with hunting homes.
Hope you can offer some suggestions, I'll take everything on board!

P.S. It might also be worth noting that for the first year or so of the dog's life, I'll have a lot of free time - I won't be working, as I'll be doing the final year of my part-time degree. I figured this would be an appropriate time to raise a puppy, as I'll be able to provide it with plenty of socialisation and training to give it the best possible start. I do however understand that Vizslas will need a lot more exercise once they are fully grown, so again, the question of how MUCH exercise is cropping up again! 
Thanks.


----------



## R E McCraith

Looks like you have all the bases covered when it comes to exercise - what ever pup you get will be going to a great home - hope you pick a V - Welcome to the forum !


----------



## OttosMama

I am a new vizsla owner, Otto came home in October of 2011. To me, it sounds like you are willing to dedicate plenty of time exercising your pup. Getting him/her involved in agility or tracking would also be helpful keeping them busy and stimulated. A hunting household would be ideal for this breed, but myself and others on the forum do not hunt. Just be aware that they really always want to be with YOU. And you will end up always wanting to be with him. However, that's just not realistic - so prepare yourself to sacrifice some of your favorite past times (like laying around at the beach!) and prepare to hike and walk a lot more!! When you do have to leave them alone, it's necessary to keep them confined in a crate or closed off, puppy proofed room. It is the only way to ensure their safety and also to keep your house intact!

Depending on the dog and his personality, they can be very trying on your patience. I have heard tales of easier vizslas (although I don't believe they exist! ). You can meet the litter and rely on the breeder Or trust your instinct but a lot of it is the
Luck of the draw! Ours is a hand full and has been a lot more challenging than I expected. 

Also, know that they will be a puppy much longer than one year. From what I've heard from others, the exercising and training is constant for YEARS. 

Alllll that being said, Otto brings me so much joy everyday. He dominates my conversations. Every Monday at work, even the customers ask me "how was your weekend, what did you do with the doggy?". ;D. They weasel their little ways into your heart and soon you can't imagine life without them! Good luck, I'm sure you'll get lots of helpful advice from others! Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## Sharon Bates

Hiya, I had the same issue re exercise questions before we had our V back in jan 2010. Other than an unsettled start (3months) I would not swap to another breed ever!! Our V is a complete member of the family and so easy its unreal. I do walk her for about 30-45 mins off lead in the morning but she is fine to be left till later if the weather is bad or you have other plans. 
The main issue I have found is that they think they are human and enjoy being with you - or on top of you whilst sitting in lounge but they are so still and sleepy when your settled that you forget that they are there.
We chose a V as they are family orientated and we I have 3 step children (16, 21 & 29) that visit infrequently and I didnt want an issue with them being accepted by our V. I needn't have worried as they are so highly intelligent they do not forget family memebers even after 2 months or so. Our V can recognise my parents car halfway up out road and she knows they are arriving before we can see them (the imminent Bonios are an incentive too!)
Your lifestyle sounds perfect for a V so dont delay, get one today!!! Beware though they do make you wonder why you ever bothered with a partner lol as far more loyal and loving haha only joking! (had to put the last bit incase the hubby reads it X


----------



## mgates

Sounds like plenty of exercise to me. Our pup is almost a year. She's in her kennel during the week from 9-5, and gets a 30-60 minute walk in the morning, and then after work gets 1 hour off leash at the park (sprinting, swimming, playing) or a 1 hour run with us on the leash. This routine keeps her pretty tired and doesn't feel like it takes over our day. However, it does get exhausting keeping it up EVERY day.

One other thing I'll note, with this amount of exercise she pretty much just lays around the house when it's just my husband and I. But any outside stimulation (company, other dogs, neighbors when we're in the yard) and her "OFF" button does not exist.


----------



## Claire

That's so helpful guys, thank you!
I really appreciate the support, too - I asked a similar question in a general dog forum a while back, and mainly received the general response of "don't get a vizsla, they're for hunting homes, their drive is too high" etc. But I'm just so drawn to them, and although I'm not 100% decided I must say I'm leaning more towards a V now... I can honestly say I've wanted another dog for years, (though my first passed away at the end of January) and I really would be dedicated to giving it a great life, and hopefully I will end up with a great companion! I have also looked into crate training, and it's definitely something I would be doing from the start. And yeah I've heard about their long puppyhoods - I was forgetting that, but hopefully if I pretty much dedicate the first year of my life to their earliest development and socialisation, it'll lay a reasonable foundation for the next few crazy years!
Out of your own experiences, does the dog go a bit stir crazy if, on the odd occasion it gets a slightly shorter evening walk? Like, is there any room for flexibility or is a solid hour and a half the minimum amount they can deal with?
Also, do you find them reasonably easy to train when it comes to tricks and obedience? Are they reasonably handled focused, or are they quite independent thinkers? I've read a few contradicting opinions on this. Thanks again!
(P.S. I just read the most recent comment, again more great advice!! Really encouraging - it's important that my dog will be great with children too, I have a 2 and a half year old nephew who I'd love to get along well with my dog, as his mum (my sister) won't allow him one!!


----------



## mswhipple

Sounds like you could give a Vizsla a very nice home! Remember that, at heart, they are hunting dogs... but you don't have to be a hunter to provide them with hunting opportunities.

There is room for flexibility in the exercise schedule once they are past the age of two years. They do settle down a bit, contrary to popular opinion. Throughout their lives exercise is a huge benefit to them (as it is to all dogs)! 

As to training, Vizslas are often called "soft dogs" and what that means is that they do not respond well to harsh training methods. Positive reinforcement, lots of repetition and praise, and consistency will get you where you want to go. They are smart but sensitive. Also, I think that whether or not they are "handler focused" depends a lot on how they have been trained. So that's a variable. This is a lovely breed, gentle but also protective. Trustworthy around children... I don't think you can go wrong. I could be a little biased, though. ;D


----------



## OttosMama

In our experience, exactly an hour and half is not necessary. Generally, Otto does not act up in the house, although if he is in need of exercise he will whine like mad. As far as training, I think it depends on the dog. Some are extremely independent. At the park yesterday, everywhere you looked there were dogs. One of the owners told me that Otto was the most ADD dog he has ever seen (as Otto was swimming going back and forth from stick to ball trying to decide which he wanted to fetch). In answer to your question, if they do not get 2 hrs one day, he is nOt going to destroy your home or go crazy. Just don't try to make it a habit. You will learn what he needs. 


Our breeder told us females are more trainable. From what I have seen, this seems to hold true. (but again I'm a newby.. It's just my observation from the few I've been around). Otto is extremely intelligent and a FAST learner, he just chooses to do what he wants sometimes when distracted. That could be due to my own inexperience training dogs or it could be his independence... Do you know anyone that owns a V? If not, maybe try and find a club in your area and see if you can meet some. I'm sure you'll fall in love as well as see their energy level first hand.


----------



## Gingernutter

Hi Claire 
Well I'll give you my opinion. DO IT! Best thing I ever did. It is hard work and my wife probably didn't realise how much hard work (her 1st dog). I think the exercise thing people get to worked up over, obviously he needs regular exercise but how much is debatable. What I mean is I can walk with Mylo off leash for two or three hours and he won't be that tired as he just walks with me, if I take him out with other dogs for 30 mins he is knackered in no time and if I go running with him for 45 mins he is happy as can be. I make sure he goes out twice a day walking but to be honest as long as he can follow my shadow around and be with me he is happy. I am lucky that for the next two years he can come to work with me pretty much everyday. 

I have found that since I started gun dog training the last two weeks he is even happier. I don't think it's just because it's gun dog training it's just training in general, we practice every evening for about 20 mins and he seems to love it. 

Hope any of this helps. Hard work but the most loveable, loyal friend you could wish for.


----------



## Gingernutter

Oh and sorry I forgot to mention I have two daughters aged 7 and 3 and he loves them and they love him!


----------



## Claire

That's all great guys, feeling a lot less worried about my potential as a Vizsla owner now!

I confess, I'm still also considering a GSD, though I know they're very different breeds. Anyone have any experience with them? Do they share any similarities with Vizslas at all? But yeah, I think it's between those two breeds and you've all swayed me a lot more towards a V now! 

(P.S. Gingernutter: that's all great - with regards to training, I'll definitely be putting in a lot of time training him/her and working with him/her aside from walks, so hopefully I'll have a pretty happy dog!


----------



## Katja

I'll just chime in with more agreement. Lots of Vizslas are pets.

Your schedule sounds great. We brought our first Vizsla home when the kids were 10, 12 and 14. The first two years were very intense with training and constant supervision (just like OttosMama said, the dog was either with one of us or confined to a crate or the puppy-proofed kitchen all the time).

At two it was like someone flipped a switch and she became a fairly relaxed grownup dog who could be left alone in the house.

We're at 8 months with our second Vizsla, and feeling the strain of puppyhood again, but we're looking forward to many wonderful years with him. If you're looking for a dog who is affectionate and energetic and you want to spend lots of time with your dog, a Vizsla is a good choice.


----------



## Claire

Not to mention beautiful!
And that's encouraging to hear about 2 years of age, so they're not as perpetually crazy as some sites would make them appear!


----------



## SuperV

I would agree with all the rest here, that a Vizsla sounds like a good fit! 

I noted you indicated that you would have a lot of free time the first year of the puppies life, one of the bits of info I read prior to get my puppy was that a common cause of separation anxiety is that folks often get puppies when they will or their kids will be home for months (i.e. summer time after school). The author, Dr. Ian Dunbar, strongly encouraged teaching your puppy to learn how to be left alone, so that when times do arise when it just isn't feasible that you can be home (i.e. when you go back to work or school) with the puppy, it doesn't go nuts as you never taught it how to deal with being alone for any period of time.

Good luck with your future pup! they are a ton of fun - they grow up fast though so enjoy it!



Nate


----------



## Claire

Yeah that's a really good point actually - I'll definitely be doing crate training from the start, and getting him/her adjusted to lots of different situations like me leaving for gradually increased periods of time. 
It's definitely an advantage to having an inordinate amount of free time at the start, because all of the vital early training like learning to be alone etc, can be done on my terms, without many time limits.


----------



## Claire

Anyone have any experience with GSDs, for a comparison??


----------



## R E McCraith

Gsd maybe easier - but you only live once - go V and go with the BEST !


----------



## Gingernutter

I agree. No other dog like a V and everyone and I mean everyone you meet with or without a dog will tell you how beautiful it is...as well as the question "what breed is it"?


----------



## Claire

Haha I must say, I am very tempted!! My main reason for considering a GSD is their brains - but Vizslas are really smart too, right? Capable of learning a lot of interesting tricks and obeying them reasonably consistently?
And yeah there's no doubt they're one of the most beautiful breeds out there - and puppies so cute it's almost unbelievable...


----------



## Gingernutter

Are you kidding? Intelligent? The 1st thong Mylo does when I call him is look 360 degrees to see what it is I don't want him to get to! They will amaze you!


----------



## Claire

Haha that's awesome! Yeah alright guys I'm almost sold...


----------



## Claire

Out of interest, do they generally respond well to recall training? Have you ever had any problems with them ignoring due to hunting instincts? There's a load of squirrels in the parks around here...


----------



## OttosMama

This may not impress you, but it shocked the heck outa me... I read on a post that the proper "down" position was laying down and relaxed to the side (I believe it was suggested by RBD, that the proper down was not for them to be down and ready to jump up at any instant but relaxed). So I saw the value in teaching Otto this but was slightly unsure how it would go. I didn't watch any videos as far as how to show him what I wanted. His original down kind of looked like he was down, but all tense and alert, about ready to spring up! From there I used the word side along with holding his collar and leaning his butt over. It probably took 15-20 minutes for him to fully understand what I wanted at 8 months old. I was really so pleased with him!!

A few weeks ago I taught him touch where he would touch his nose to my palm. It took an even shorter amount of time. 

They definitely have sooo much potential. Also, the most amazing personalities.


----------



## OttosMama

Oh, but yes I have had trouble with recall. Otto is extremely bird driven. However, if you start them young and are extremely dilligent, you shouldn't have too much of a problem. Like mswhipple said, consistency and positive reinforcement is the key!


----------



## Claire

Aww that's awesome about the down thing - I've watched a few videos on youtube of young Vizslas doing tricks and they do seem really bright and focused!


----------



## roxy2011

hi clare welcome 

i have a visla bitch and she has just turned 15 months i looked at a gsd but they have so many health issues and moult everywhere vislas are loving caring...frustratingly clever and good fun there is no contest.

roxy and i have played ball and sat and sung ( her not me) for her treats since she was a newbie in my home at 9 weeks old. They love 3 main things company excersise and food...if you can provide those which it sounds like you will its a no brainer.

i have recently begun agility training because no amount of running stimulated her enough mentally shes taken to it like a duck to water and you as the human enjoy it too because they are sooo clever!!

seriously dont even think twice i had two dogs up til christmas when my dutiful westie yorkie terrier cross passed away at 15 years roxy missed her alot at first but she taught her well and has come into her own since. They are a crazy breed but well worth it


----------



## pippylongstocking

I did a lot of research before choosing a vizsla. She is now an adorable 13 weeks old and is everything I expected her to be, and more. She is highly intelligent and knows exactly how to ignore us! She is a very dominant little lady, and we are currently having a battle of wills as to who is the pack leader. Think i might be coming a close second at present. Probably the most frustrating issue is her biting and barking ( the neighbours have already complained), and finding an outlet for her exuberant energy (think she has ADHD)! She is walked daily and we play games, but I am mindful of her walking limits at this early age. She is also doing far too much jumping, but is usually too fast for me to stop her. Currently looking for a good training class. We are an adult family of four ( children are 17 and 18), so she may be getting mixed messages from us individually, although we do try to stick to the same methods. Sorry to waffle on, but has anyone got any useful tips, or do we wait for her to calm down, if ever?


----------



## Claire

roxy2011, you may have just convinced me... Yeah I agree the shedding and health problems with GSDs do make them less appealing.
Thanks again everyone, and OttosMama - is that Otto in your profile pic? If so he's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## roxy2011

its true they are not without hard work, but ive found a good toy, rawhide chew and a nice walk and she will just chill.

i have lost ugg boots and a pair of trainers but that was my own fault for not putting them out of reach!!

i got a stair gate and problem solved....she regularly makes me laugh and people arent afraid of her if she goes hurtiling over to say hi....socialite.... a gsd often freaks other owners out...even though i love them as a breed...well all dogs to be truthful but vislas won my heart


----------



## Suliko

Hi and welcome to the forums  I think the routine you described seems to fit a Vizsla lifestyle. Initially when the puppy is little, it will be important to time all the poo/pee times...which are quite frequent. I wouldn't worry about running the puppy for hours at first. Proper socialization is very crucial at a young age. 
Vizslas are very active dogs, as you already know, but some are more and some are less active. My oldest V Sophie (2 yrs) was an extremely active puppy, and it required a lot of patience and consistency to train her. She was on the go NON-STOP. But the older she got the more trainable and responsive she became. Vizslas seem to respond better to shorter training sessions than other breeds - they get distracted very easily. I also have a 5-month-old V Pacsirta. She is different from Sophie - more calm and settles down easily, doesn't chew on things and loves to cuddle all the time. She's my little poster child  In any case, they are the most loving dogs I have encountered. You will never ever be alone with a V in the house. They will always want to be with you....to some it is a problem haha  Once you get a V, your life will never be the same again


----------



## OttosMama

Thanks Claire! I think so, too (but I'm a little biased)! I completely agree with Roxy about people generally being tentative around GSDs. Although, people tend to think Otto is vicious! That is because he has a bad habit of jumping on strangers, so when we are on walks as soon as we see others my bf and I are always saying "Otto, right here! Come! Come!" - because we don't want him jumping up on anyone. A few times people ask "is he _friendly _ ???" Too friendly, actually!! 

These dogs do shed though! Big time. Black clothes are almost impossible. It's a small price to pay!

As Pippylongstocking mentioned, the biting is pretty intense at first!! It does subside after a couple months and as long as you are dilligent teaching bite inhibition (which you are basically forced to be for your own sanity)!


----------



## hotmischief

Claire, you're getting some great and honest advise here, from very honest biased Vizsla owners  . If you want a dog that isn't quite so high energy you could always try the Wire Haired Vizsla. I didn't find this wonderful forum until after I got my Vizsla - and I am a first time V owner so I phoned several breeders and quizzed them re exercise, health issues, etc.

As we had an older dog to consider the amount of exercise was really important. It soon became apparent to me that the HWV is far less high maintenance. I was told by all four breeders that they will take as much or as little exercise as you care to give them, and they are not quite so hyper as the smooth haired Vs . They don't shed their coats ( you may need to strip the wire once or twice a year - very easy), but other than that they have the same characteristics.

The other thing you could do is see if any of the forum members live near you, they might consider letting you visit and and spend some time with their Vs.

Was a V the right decision for me - he is 5 mnths old now and a great character, so smart. He has been going to obedience classes 6 wks now and is the only puppy that does his recall, down/sit stays off leash/lead. He isn't too velcro and loves being outside either on his own or with our Dane. So yes he is just what I wanted, no more hair ( the dane sheds alot),smart, sensitive and great fun.

And of course you will get great advise and support from this forum if you get a Vizsla


----------



## Ozkar

Claire, I believe from memory that datacan used to have GSD's, so maybe PM him or post up a GSD V Vizsla thread and watch whoever it is come out of the woodwork....  

Me, I say just get a V. I have two. Would have more if it were feasible. I've had lots of different dogs in my life and as most V owners say, the Vizsla is without doubt the most personally engaging animal I have ever formed a bond with. There nature is just velvet!


----------



## Claire

Thanks Ozkar, I just pm'd him - I might also be tempted to make another thread just asking if people have experience with GSDs too... or I could always venture onto a GSD thread! Just trying to make sure I've thoroughly explored my options.


----------



## Gingernutter

My friend I work with also brings his dog to work most days ( long hair GSD). Bella is such a calm and loyal dog although she is 4 now so a bit more grown up than my 10 month old V. However when they both get wet my dog is still welcome amongst my other work friends where Bella smells... well like a big wet hairy dog! I also had a GSD (Remi) when I was growing up and she was brilliant but they do smell an do shed a LOT. Now I know what I know I would have a V every time. My parents who now have a 12 year old gentle giant Rottweiler (Max) have even seen the beauty in the V and although they swore they would never have another dog once Max was gone I think my Mylo changed that! Hope this is of help. (you would think we were all breeders trying to sell you one of our pups)


----------



## datacan

Claire said:


> Anyone have any experience with GSDs, for a comparison??


YES and I love them very much. If you had a GSD then Vizsla is a breeze - from an obedience point of view. I had to learn to relax and let the Vizsla set the learning pace. 
Handled poorly or introduced to environmental stresses recklessly, both breeds develop fears.

A notable difference is that a Vizsla really needs room to stretch and run freely. It needs to stay in close proximity to the owners - at all times, if possible. Left alone for longer periods of time, it may turn distructive. Has not happened to me but I read that Vs will not hesitate to chew through the drywall if bored. 
On the other hand GSD will patiently wait and not even bark - provided the owners invest in proper obedience training. 


In any case, whichever breed you choose, Claire, please pick a puppy from a responsible and reputable breeder. 
GSDs are quite popular and overbred. Pure German bloodlines tend to cost upwards of $5000 (even $12000 - $24000). Checoslovakian bloodlines (also good) range around $3000. Belgian Shephards (Mals) are a good substitute for GSD, not cheap, also.


----------



## Claire

Thanks, that's really helpful. I heard Mals were significantly higher drive than GSDs?

As for the separation thing, if I do decide to get a V I hope I'll be able to teach a certain degree of patience when it comes to me leaving the house... The slightly more chilled nature of the GSD is kind of appealing, though the heavier shedding not so much! Not to mention health problems, as you mentioned. 
P.S. I live in the UK, not sure how that affects the whole German breeder thing - I'll do some research into good breeders, straight-backed GSDs I think would be my best bet?


----------



## datacan

With GSD, look at the way use their hind quarters. They are not supposed to walk on their hocks. Makes the hips sway too much. 
I would look for Chech bloodline, it looks good and still reasonably priced. 

-----------
"American and German show line German shepherds have a longer and more sloped back, as they are bred for appearance. The East and West German and Czech working lines have a shorter, straighter back and stockier build, as they are bred for working ability." - Yahoo answers


----------



## Claire

Cool, thanks. If I end up deciding on GSD I'll look into that. Still got the two breeds to choose between! I guess I might see if there are any local owners I could visit to see the dogs in person.


----------



## Gingernutter

Don't know where your from but there is a viz wiz in Derbyshire this sat where there will be lots and lots of Vizsla in one place. I posted about this the other day.


----------



## Claire

Ah that's too bad, I'm in Cardiff for most of the year but I just recently came back to my old home (the Shetland Islands!) for the Summer, to see family etc. Bit far to travel from the top of Scotland unfortunately!


----------



## Gingernutter

Fair one. But on the flip side your family lives in a perfect place to visit with your Vizsla!


----------



## Claire

True, lots of open spaces like hills and beaches for running!


----------



## hotmischief

Claire, PM Hobbys, I think he lives in Caridff and some one else lives in Bristol. Maybe post something on the regional section.


----------



## ryker

Hey Claire!

Just to chime in, since I am/was in the same spot you are.

We got a V after tons of research because I was going to be without a job for awhile and thought it would be perfect timing. He's 17 weeks and such a handful. There's definitely a 'puppy' demand that I didn't expect while he's learning and being stubborn, but then, after a long day he'll sit on (not AT, ON) my feet and curl up and stare at me and suddenly it just doesn't matter. I think he knows his power... 

Anyway, the point- a vizsla is a great dog, and something that's very important to understand now is that every V is a little bit different. For example as a disciplining method, Ryker could care less about loud noises, but cannot handle being separated from us, so we use time outs. No matter what people say regarding 'exercise requirements' or whatnot, it'll be different for your guy and you'll figure it out eventually.

At the end of the day, they really just want to make you happy! Can't ask for more than that. 

And yes, V's are very VERY sensitive dogs. Ryker does not respond to 'harsher' methods, or anything but praise, treats and time. I read this, and thought I understood it, but in practice it requires A LOT of patience.

But it's one of the best decisions my husband and I have ever made. We love him like a son!

Good luck! I hope you go for it!


----------



## Claire

Awww Ryker sounds lovely, they really are gorgeous dogs.
When I'm back in Cardiff I may look into trying to visit some people - I see Hobbys1010 is in that area, your'e right... but I'm not sure there's much point until I'm back. There's also a possibility I'll be spending a few weeks in Edinburgh this summer so if I do that, there may be an owner in that area I could look into visiting.
You've all been really helpful, I appreciate it!


----------



## Claire

P.S. September cannot come quick enough!


----------



## Claire

While I remember - for at least the first year of my new dog's life, I will be living in Cardiff, and although there are quite a few big parks and woods nearby (it's not far at all to the nearest forest) the dog will still be living in the city. My concern is, with a dog whose recall might take some time to perfect (as opposed to the GSD, which I'm told often has a naturally reliable recall) even a small city like Cardiff might not be a great place.

I'd have to look into finding some open but secure places to practise, because although I will be getting a big rope leash/lead to practise with, I'll also need to practise without one. Most of the parks I know, although big, do have open access to the road, if the dog was to run far enough away from me. I've read they generally like to be near you, when out and about, and this would help - I would just keep to the areas of the park that were furthest away from the roads, while the dog was running free. 

Oh, and finally one more question - are Vizslas protective at all? While I'd never encourage any kind of aggression, and it's important my dog will be good with children, I can't say I'd protest to the dog reacting if someone was to break into the house...


----------



## Katja

We were burgled while the dog was at home alone. I have no idea what, if anything she did (I imagine she was most likely to jump up and lick the burglars' faces), but she was unharmed, which I was awfully glad about. I had visions of her being smacked with the crowbar they used to get into the house.


----------



## Gingernutter

My problems with recall was never in the beginning. From day one I used a gun dog whistle and gave three pips every time I wanted him to come to me. I used it all the time around the house and in the garden and as soon as he was clear from his last jab he was in the local park to meet all the other dogs. He was off leash straight away and I let him get on with meeting everyone. I still stand by this ad he was and still is as sociable as you can get. I would always randomly recall him with the whistle and to the amazement of all these other dog owners with adult dogs he would come back and get his treat. 

Ok so where do I believe my problems started? Well it was a manners thing really I used to just let him off and join the other dogs to play. What I should have done is made this more structured and not a situation where all dogs are free to play with. I thought I was doing the correct thing as it was making him social but as he got older he would see other dogs and he would be off and on deaf mode, I should have made him wait and only on my say so release him to play. I should also have sometimes walked past the other dogs playing so he got to understand that not every time is play time! This is my opinion where I went wrong as these are the actions I carry out now and I would say we have a 99% recall. 

As for protection well Mylo has a seriously loud bark and would put anyone off. If there is a knock at the door when we are chilling at night he goes berserk, if he hears my daughter creeping downstairs when she should be in bed he goes berserk. I was out walking the other week at 5 am and came across a group of youths that were on the canal tow path looking very dodgy! Mylo ran straight up to them and went mental... I was happy to let him on this occasion and we walked by with me giving him a good boy for his efforts... He may be small but he made all of them step back and make a path and sharpish. If only they knew he is the biggest wuss ever


----------



## texasred

On Vizslas being protective.
I have one that would probably come to a burglar tail wagging and want to be petted. One that would go lay in her crate and watch them. Then I have a male that would put up a fight if anyone entered the house without a family member.


----------



## Claire

Wow, Katja, thank goodness she was ok.
I guess a lot of the time, just having a dog present would make me feel more secure at home - as someone said, even a loud bark might be enough to put someone off from trying to break into the house.
Gingernutter, that's interesting about the recall, but encouraging that in general he took to it from the start.


----------



## kristen

Living with a V in the city is no problem. They stay closer than any breed I've had before. We play at a soccer field that is open on 3 sides to streets, and although I keep him on a check cord just in case, we've never needed to use it.

You sound like the perfect parent for a V! Best of luck, and keep us posted on what breed you choose


----------



## Claire

Thanks, that puts my mind at ease! I'll definitely keep you all posted, I almost hope I choose a V just for the support on this forum!


----------



## Claire

This is a quote from a GSD forum, from a thread about different breeds...

"Viszlas have a ridiculous amount of energy! Same as the Weimaraner and the Rhodesian Ridgeback.
I have met 4 Viszlas.
My Aunt used to have one that she raised as a puppy and about the time that it was 3 years old it became extremely aggressive and crazy. It bit 2 of her 4 kids (they are in their 30's) and the final straw was when he bit her husband.
When I walk Sinister around the lake there was a man that rode his bike and had his Viszla running next to him that used to go around the lake 5 times with him The lake is 2.5 miles around! He said the dog would still have tons of energy when they got home!
My friends mom dog sits for 2 Viszla's and they wear her the heck out. She has over an acre of land and she lets them out and they run and play for hours and they still have more energy at night."


...stuff like this worries me slightly!! All that energy... does any of this sound familiar? Obviously minus the aggression example, I'm sure that was either a fluke or there was a reason for it.


----------



## threefsh

Claire said:


> Viszlas have a ridiculous amount of energy! Same as the Weimaraner and the Rhodesian Ridgeback.


I've met several Rhodesian Ridgebacks and none of them have had the energy level of a V. 8)



Claire said:


> My Aunt used to have one that she raised as a puppy and about the time that it was 3 years old it became extremely aggressive and crazy. It bit 2 of her 4 kids (they are in their 30's) and the final straw was when he bit her husband.


There are many reasons why a V may bite... they are very sensitive and will become aggressive if you beat them. I've heard several heartbreaking stories to this effect. All it takes is an angry voice to discipline our Riley - we've never laid a finger on her. We can literally remove a large, raw bone from her mouth with absolutely no fuss. She has only bitten a person on 1 occasion - my husband stepped on her paw really hard with his heavy boot while we were hiking and she turned and nipped him in pain. The bite did not puncture the skin or even leave a bruise - this is the outcome when you work on bite inhibition from an early age. 



Claire said:


> When I walk Sinister around the lake there was a man that rode his bike and had his Viszla running next to him that used to go around the lake 5 times with him The lake is 2.5 miles around! He said the dog would still have tons of energy when they got home!
> My friends mom dog sits for 2 Viszla's and they wear her the heck out. She has over an acre of land and she lets them out and they run and play for hours and they still have more energy at night."
> 
> ...stuff like this worries me slightly!! All that energy... does any of this sound familiar?


Just as with other breeds, there are more active and less active Vizslas - but make no mistake they need tons of exercise off-leash. They are definitely not the take-a-couple-trips-around-the-block-on-leash kind of dog. Be prepared for at least 2 hours of off-leash exercise - it's so much fun! You will be in the outdoors more than you ever have before. 

You also have to realize that this level of sustained energy won't really begin to manifest until they are at least 5-6 months old. When they are a puppy they have crazy energy in short spurts... I sometimes miss those days...


----------



## Claire

Alright, I guess I have to think about whether I can realistically keep up a lifestyle as active as that! I'd hate to get a V and keep it happy for the first year or so, then start to neglect its routine - it's not something I can picture myself doing, as I love dogs and can't wait to commit to one - but I have to consider the possibility! So a daily evening walk off leash, an hour minimum, with a few games of fetch and some varied recall practise might not be enough, long term? 
I'd certainly be able to provide longer walks in the woods etc on weekends and some daily walks will be longer than others, but I'm not sure I could keep a dog running for 2 hours daily! (Bearing in mind I will also provide a lot of mental stimulation in the form of training at home, as I hear this goes a long way in helping to wear them out)


----------



## threefsh

The 2 hours doesn't have to be all at once, but I would say it's the average amount of exercise required for an adult Vizsla. You can definitely also use mental stimulation and chew toys to tire them. When Riley was recovering from her leg injury, we gave her multitudes of bully sticks (pizzle sticks in the UK) and those kept her occupied and seemed to drain some of her energy. It's expensive, though, because she can easily go through an entire 12 inch bully stick in a day and here they cost a couple of dollars per stick.

You could also pay someone to walk your dog if you don't have time.


----------



## Peggie Manton

Can anyone help? We have had Vizslas for 30 years and are now having a problem with a four year old bitch who has always lived with her mother in our family. My husband as been in hospital and they (mother and daughter) have been living with friends of ours quite happily. The problem is that when I put them to bed in the kitchen and shut the door on them, the little one now starts to bark and scratch the door. This goes on at intervals through the night, this morning, after coming downstairs 3 or 4 times and letting them into the garden and telling them both to behave I have found the door badly scratch and blood everywhere, obviously she has hurt her paw scratching. They were both panting and obviously upset, I can't let them into the body of the house as my husband is on a BiPAP machine and needs the bedroom door open. Nothing and no-one would keep them from jumping into bed with him as they both adore him. We have a baby gate at the bottom of the stairs which they have discovered they can vault. It is very worrying as I am sure the neighbours can hear them (we live in London) it keeps my husband and me awake and it is upsetting the dogs. They both seem a bit spooked. Could it be foxes? Or maybe cats in the garden? Can't be burglars as we have high walls. Any advice would be extremely welcome as apart from everything else, I am exhausted!


----------



## LaVidaLoca

Sorry to hear that with your husband *Peggie*.

Maybe you can find a higher Babygate for the kitchen so you don't need to close the door?! If you husband going to be in bed for a longer time I even would consider to let make a customised Babygate by a carpenter.... you would be able to adjust the size you need to keep the dogs in the kitchen. They obviously don't like to have the door closed. 
Are you going downstairs to let the dogs out every night? What would happen if you ignore the dog(s) ? Is she scratching every night that badly?

All the best wishes for you and your husband!


----------



## Peggie Manton

My husband has just been diagnosed with Motor Neurone Disease so this situation is new. You are right, I can get a bigger baby gate, but then I suspect she will just whine and beat the gate up. This is new behaviour, at the moment the only thing I can think of is that I have just found a dying bee in the kitchen, maybe that was it, or are they both feeling the change going on in the household? Thank you for your kind help, any more ideas? Peggie


----------



## hotmischief

Peggie, I am so sorry to hear about your husband and hope he makes a speedy recovery.

I am wondering how much exercise the dogs are getting if you are house bound a lot of the time caring for your husband. If they are short of exercise, perhaps you could arrange for a dog walker to take them out in the afternoons and try and wear them out??

If they are used to having the run of the house prior to your husbands illness, I am sure they are resenting being shut in the kitchen. It might help having the kitchen door open and I THINK I have just had a brain wave as to how you can quickly solve the jumping problem. Here is a link for a flexi gate. We have a puppy at the moment and as I recently had ACL surgery on my knee an ordinary child gate on the stairs would be dangerous for me. This gate can be fiddly to use until you get the hang of it but it is really brilliant. What I am suggesting is that you put the flexi gate above the normal child gate at night so they have the kitchen door open. It is easily removeable as it is not a permanent fixture.

http://www.safetots.co.uk/p701/-lin...=google-feed&gclid=CN-Kn6uSlrACFQ8htAodYV6M2g

You can get them on ebay for about £18.00. If you do get one and you need some helpful tips on putting it up, PM me and I will give you my telephone number and help you. 

Another idea would be to give them bully/ pizzle sticks - I had never heard of these until I joined this forum. The dogs go mad for them and they do keep them very occupied.

I do hope you get some rest and that your husband makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## LaVidaLoca

*hotmischief*,

this flexi-gate looks good!! maybe I'll order one - I don't crate our pup in the crate anymore. She stays in the kitchen 

I don't know about your dog but our pup eats one of these bully sticks in 5 minutes ;D But she goes crazy for them. When she sees that I'm holding one in my hand she starts a little bit to whine because she's so excited. We have the stinky ones.... 

Anyway - great idea to put this flexigate over a normal baby gate!!!


----------



## hotmischief

LaVidaLoca - no mine doesn't get through them quite so fast. I get them about 6" and they sometimes last him two days. I have to say they much prefere the smelly ones, but I don't : Some one on the forum put me onto the non smelly ones via Amazon and I bought a packet of 50!!!

We have a gate on the kitchen door as although Boris has a crate we only shut the door on it when he gets too excited playing with the other dog or he is very naughty!! The flexi gate is great for the stairs as we can take it up or down very quickly, but it also folds up so you can take it anywhere!!


----------



## born36

hotmischief said:


> LaVidaLoca - no mine doesn't get through them quite so fast. I get them about 6" and they sometimes last him two days. I have to say they much prefere the smelly ones, but I don't : Some one on the forum put me onto the non smelly ones via Amazon and I bought a packet of 50!!!
> 
> We have a gate on the kitchen door as although Boris has a crate we only shut the door on it when he gets too excited playing with the other dog or he is very naughty!! The flexi gate is great for the stairs as we can take it up or down very quickly, but it also folds up so you can take it anywhere!!


It was I who passed on the link for non smelly bully sticks. Here it is.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0068TSGMG/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

They come from the states so it can take a few weeks for them to arrive.


----------



## roxy2011

Claire said:


> Ah that's too bad, I'm in Cardiff for most of the year but I just recently came back to my old home (the Shetland Islands!) for the Summer, to see family etc. Bit far to travel from the top of Scotland unfortunately!


clare i live in cardiff ;D feel free to join roxy and i for a walk...you will see what your really in for then


----------



## roxy2011

peggy yes def agree with many quotes on here your dogs know there is something wrong, they are soooo perceptive and the scratching will be due to missing you both and being locked in a room, even from a pup roxy didnt like not being able to see whats going on. i have a stair gate (asda/wallmart £16 ) at the top of the stairs not the bottom, she cant get over it as its on an angle. perhaps that would help. no dount they want to be close to you husband and keep guard :-\


----------



## hobbsy1010

Hi Claire, We are in Cardiff and we try to meet up with other Vizsla friends every other month. Your more than welcome.

Roxy2011, I told my husband I thought you were from Cardiff too, when you mentioned running around the res, I remembered your girl was called Roxy.

We have met, bumped into you once or twice, our boy Brook is Barclays litter mate. Who you probably see more often.

Will most likely see you soon now the reservoir is back open for business.


Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## Claire

That's great, hobbsy and roxy - when I'm back in Cardiff (probably not until September unless my plans change) I'll definitely get back on the forum and we might be able to arrange something, I'd love to meet the dogs!


----------



## jbooth

Hi Claire, 

We had a labrador but unfortunately he passed away last year. I had never heard of the hungarian vizsla before until snooping about the internet. I got Simba in February this year and it was the best decision I ever made. I have three children 1, 7 and 17 Simba is fantastic with all three especially the baby who he is extremely gentle with and showing real protactive instincts around him. I have found 3 walks a day especially off the leash increasing in duration as the dog gets older. They are very very sensitive dogs and will stick to you like glue. They love cuddles and snuggling up and crave your attention. The first couple of months was difficult at the start with the crate training and the whining at night but persistance has paid off and already he is showing real signs of progression. 

Honestly bsolute fantastic family pets you will fall in love.


----------



## Claire

Hi,
That's lovely - sorry for your loss, a lab is actually another breed I'm considering...
Three walks a day sounds like such a lot - does anyone here do the two walks I was describing? i.e. one in the morning, on lead, and a long one off lead in the evening?


----------



## adrino

Hi Claire,

Elza is 7 1/2 months old and she gets two long walks a day. Although both are off leash, they are 1 hour long each time. I guess if you have a controlled on leash walk with some training in it too that would be ok for your vizsla. Of course we take her out many more times but only for a peepoo break. She also needs some playtime in the flat too but that has been reduced since she has grown. When she was smaller we didn't take her out for long but then she needed more play inside. 
Im sure you will make the right decision. You still have time and you may be lucky to meet with a few vizslas beforehand.


----------



## hotmischief

Hi Claire,

I must have a very laid back Vizsla as at 6 months he get a 40 minute walk mid afternoon most days except training days. If the weather is nice he will swim, and he has free access to our garden - where he will generally lie on the grass and chew a bone or chew sticks.

In fact I took him on a mini whizz with the local Vizsla group and they told me that 40 minutes was too much for a 6 month old. However I did point out where as there dogs never stop flying around Boris is happy to trot a long side our elderly Gt Dane so isn't doing the mileage that a whizzy vizsla is doing. I am not saying that he doesn't have his mad moments but not the whole walk like alot of the dogs described on this forum.

Maybe the wirehaired vizsla are quieter than the smooth haired???


----------



## Claire

Hi again guys - last time I'll drag this thread up, I promise!!
I've been looking at breeders and I think I've found one I really love, I just hope they consider me for one of their pups - one problem with me being back in Shetland for the summer is that it means I can't meet breeders until I'm back on the mainland in early September, and I'm hoping to bring my pup home before November at the latest... 

Anyway, the reason I'm posting once more is that I've gone from being 100% sure of a Vizsla to about 80% sure, since reading a few more recent threads on this forum and reading a bit more about the V elsewhere. I'm just wondering - am I being naive to think I can give a Vizsla everything it needs? I've read a few more stories about their energy and drive, and my biggest fear at the moment is that my new addition to the family will end up out of control... no matter how much training and time I can offer him/her. 
So I suppose my final question is... mostly to the people who have adult Vs... do they ever have this famous ''off-switch'' I've read so much about?? How is their general obedience as a companion - do they walk well on lead once you've trained them or does all training go to pot if they see something interesting like a bird or squirrel... is a well-trained and properly exercised Vizsla really that different from a well-trained and well exercised Lab? In terms of behaviour, I mean. I just want to make sure I'm not underestimating them as a hunting breed.

I'm not being very succinct here, I know these may sound like the same questions I asked before - I guess I'm looking for last words of advice and encouragement before I truly take the plunge and get myself well-acquainted with breeders like the one I found today! 
Thanks.


----------



## Katja

Data point of one:

Our previous girl, Bella, was a wild and crazy puppy. At age 2, the off switch kicked in. We did not hunt her, nor did she do field trials. She did not regularly get significant off-leash running around time. She got one or two walks of up to 3 miles on leash a day, and some runs and bikes during the non-winter seasons. She played in the yard. She was well-enough trained to be around (she had her CGC). She was never really very good on leash, but fine with a Gentle Leader. My children were 10, 12 and 14 when we got her.

I've never had a lab, but Bella was a fine family dog and companion as an adult, and even though we did not do many of the things that some folks recommend, she was healthy, fit and (I believe) happy.


----------



## Claire

That's really encouraging, thank you. At the end of the day I just want the dog to have a happy life, as it sounds like Bella did - So I just need to be sure I'm making the right decision.


----------



## ozjody

*WE FOUND VIZSLA - PLEASE HELP*

WE FOUND A MALE VIZSLA WALKING DOWN A MOUNTAIN ROAD. HE WAS A GOOD 40 MILES FROM THE CLOSEST TOWN. HE WAS PRETTY BEAT-UP, MANY OPEN SORES. IT APPEARED THAT HE HAD FALLEN OUT OF A VEHICLE OR GOT TANGLED UP WITH ANOTHER ANIMAL?? I'VE CHECKED WITH THE COUNTY SHERIFFS OFFICE, ANIMAL CONTROL AND PUT POST ON CRAIGS LIST. NEED SOME HELP WITH OTHER IDEAS. HE'S AWESOME. SOMEONE HAS GOT TO BE MISSING HIM. ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. CAN ANYONE TELL ME THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE HUNGARIAN VIZSLA AND A REG VIZSLA?


----------



## redbirddog

> CAN ANYONE TELL ME THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE HUNGARIAN VIZSLA AND A REG VIZSLA?


All Vizsla are Hungarian Vizsla as that is their country of origin.

Thanks for rescuing this dog. Let us know where you are and I can put you in touch with Vizsla Rescue. 

A picture of a couple of young Vizslas.

Rod


----------



## hotmischief

*ozjody*

Well done for rescuing this dog. It would be a good idea to take it to a local vet and get them to scan him to see if he has a microchip.

Mind you, you would think if he fell out of a vehicle they would have notified local police stations all a long their route. Had it occurred to you that he might have be abandon? Unfortunately it is not uncommon for people to dump their unwanted dogs on the side of a road. They really are low life.

Hope you find his owners one way or the other.


----------



## R E McCraith

Hope U keep the PUP - never had a V that did not want 2 b at home - who ever owned him must not care !


----------



## ozjody

*Decided to keep him - Absolutely have fallen in love with him - Is he typical?*

We had him scanned for a microchip and didn't come up with anything.
Decided to keep him. I have read some comments about them peeing a lot. He seems to do this too. He drinks and pees much more than our other dogs, Labs and Bostons. Is this common for Vizslas?
He loves the water and loves to fetch. He seems to be very sensitive when I scold him.
He acts like a little dog - he loves to cuddle with me on the couch, he'd sit on my lap if I would let him, he has to ride in the front of the truck and sleeps on the lawn furniture when outside. 
However when it comes to hugging he pulls away. I have to make him sit,stay and then he'll let me hug him quickly.
I've had dogs all of my life, big ones and little ones. He is very unique. 
Does this seem pretty typical of Vizslas? I would appreciate any feed back. 


Are they usually attached to one person in the family?


----------



## R E McCraith

can always run a DNA test - may just give you a back ground on the pup - odds are against - but worth a try


----------



## mswhipple

ozjody, I'm glad you've decided to keep him (once he's been scanned for microchip). He might have been abandoned, who knows? I adopted my Vizsla out of the dog pound. He was on death row, and looked like a skeleton. Anyhow...

What you have described sounds fairly typical for a Vizsla. The only thing that would concern me is the extra drinking and peeing. Please have your vet run a few tests on him. He could have kidney problems or diabetes, OR he could just be extra thirsty if he had to go without water for a while. I think you will find that the Vizsla is a great dog!! Best wishes!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Post a pic so we can see him! And thanks for doing this good deed.


----------



## zigzag

mswhipple said:


> ozjody, I'm glad you've decided to keep him (once he's been scanned for microchip). He might have been abandoned, who knows? I adopted my Vizsla out of the dog pound. He was on death row, and looked like a skeleton. Anyhow...
> 
> What you have described sounds fairly typical for a Vizsla. The only thing that would concern me is the extra drinking and peeing. Please have your vet run a few tests on him. He could have kidney problems or diabetes, OR he could just be extra thirsty if he had to go without water for a while. I think you will find that the Vizsla is a great dog!! Best wishes!





SuperV said:


> I would agree with all the rest here, that a Vizsla sounds like a good fit!
> 
> I noted you indicated that you would have a lot of free time the first year of the puppies life, one of the bits of info I read prior to get my puppy was that a common cause of separation anxiety is that folks often get puppies when they will or their kids will be home for months (i.e. summer time after school). The author, Dr. Ian Dunbar, strongly encouraged teaching your puppy to learn how to be left alone, so that when times do arise when it just isn't feasible that you can be home (i.e. when you go back to work or school) with the puppy, it doesn't go nuts as you never taught it how to deal with being alone for any period of time.
> 
> Good luck with your future pup! they are a ton of fun - they grow up fast though so enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nate


----------



## roxy2011

claire its september let hobbsy and i know when your around ;D


----------



## Claire

I just posted in the puppies section - I've met with the breeder and made the decision, it all happened so fast and I only just got back to Cardiff!! I'd still love to meet you, whether it's before I bring the pup home or not. I'll be doing a lot of socialisation early on so if your girl is up to date with her vaccinations it'd be lovely to arrange a meet-up at that point! I'll need to message Hobbsy at some point too. Exciting stuff!


----------



## datacan

OH, I guess the GSD lost out... maybe a V takes to softer voice, and even no need to neuter early out of fear they become aggressive and serious looking :-[


----------



## roxy2011

hi claire ill speak to the hobbs clan and arrange so exciting ... yeah rox is all up to date and survived her first season too


----------



## Claire

Amazing! Looking forward to it.


----------

